# Tier 20 #4. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

*1. Katchen*







*2. Solomon*







*3. Fleisher*







*4. Perahia*







*5. Ashkenazy*








*Condensed Listing:*
1. Katchen
2. Solomon
3. Fleisher
4. Perahia
5. Ashkenazy

*Additional Notes:*
Quite a lot of information can be found on this topic at the source listed below, however specific years of reference were not included. Several others that were tied that can be included for honorable mention include Biret, Arrau, Rudy, Barenboim, and Bolet.

*Sources:*
https://www.talkclassical.com/47241-your-favorite-brahms-handel.html


----------

